# Myford  Collets Are These Rare



## gwarner (Apr 11, 2016)

A few weeks ago at a auction I got some Hardinge collets in a Myford box. I don't have a Myford lathe but they looked pretty close to the diameter of 4c collets that my Rockwell uses. For the price I got them for it was worth a gamble. What I discovered is if I grind a notch in the back of the collet and use my homemade closer they seem to work just fine. I have only notched one of them so far.
4c collets are hard to come by but can be had for a premium. I have not found much information on these but they appear to be just as rare and costly as 4c collets.

If they are rare I hate to deface these by grinding a notch in them.

If they are hard to get then I need to decide if I want the hassle of re-selling them than finding and buying some 4c collets. 

If they are not rare then I don't have an issue. I will just keep them and use them.

The collets and my closer. 


A single collet


Top view of collet


Here is what a 4C collet looks like showing the notch.


----------



## Andre (Apr 11, 2016)

Those are NOT 4c collets. They do not use a draw tube, they will not work even if you grind a notch. Notice the taper angle is different. I believe those are closed by using a nut, similar to ER style collets.

Making a new closer to use these might be a good option if you have a full set.


----------



## gwarner (Apr 11, 2016)

I am aware that they are not 4c collets. You are correct they close like er collets. In the image of the collets in the box you can see the closer I made to be able to use them. The last image I posted is a 4c collet.
Are they rare or common?


----------



## MozamPete (Apr 12, 2016)

They are intended to be used with a propitiatory Myford lever action collet chuck, but I think the collets are standard Hardinge MA99E collets form.


----------



## Ernienoatrainz (May 4, 2016)

If you have a size of 32's or 64's, they would bring a good price as they are rare. They do require the lever action holder.


----------



## deverett (Jul 28, 2017)

Probably worth a reasonable sum in the UK, but on your side of the Pond?  Who knows.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## .LMS. (Jul 28, 2017)

are these 4ns?


----------



## malleusmagnus (Jul 15, 2021)

Wondering what you decided to do with your collets.  My Super 7 would love to give them a new home.


----------

